# Some pics of my tort hamsters...pic heavy!



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought I'd put some of my hamsters on here so you can see the which tort and whites I have and have had in the past.
Some pics are of when they were babies so I will be geting updated pics in the next few days.


Dove tortoiseshell and white...no 1









Dove tortoiseshell and white...no2









Dove tortoiseshell that I used to have.










Black torts..these are all pics different hamsters.





































Black tortoiseshell and white..again different hasmters not the same one.



















Umbrous black tortoiseshell and white. The same hasmter in all pics. She's an adult now so I'll have to to get uptodate pics of her.




































Golden tortoiseshell and whites...I have two of these with different patterning.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

absolutly stunning hammies :flrt:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, never seen colour like that before - very pretty


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

love torts :flrt: how is Psyche doing?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

amij,

psyche is fine, I'll get uptodate pics for you, that is her in the baby pic with the yellow band down her side. I have her daughter, the umbrous black tort and white, as well she is known as psyche 2. 

Thanks for the comments I'm aiming at torts, tort and white and dominant spot torts in black, dove and golden and possibly cinnamon eventually.
I've been no a year and a half now and just getting the size and markings about right so another year or so and I'll be showing them.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

saxon said:


> amij,
> 
> psyche is fine, I'll get uptodate pics for you, that is her in the baby pic with the yellow band down her side. I have her daughter, the umbrous black tort and white, as well she is known as psyche 2.
> 
> ...


ahhh i did think it was her  her daughter is also very beautiful


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Psyches I retired now she had two litters for me and I kept Psyche 2 and one of the black tort longhaireds from her litters.

I also kept a black banded boy who is the father to my dove longhaired satins litter.


I must put some pics of my satins up but they take terrible pictures.
They 'shine' too much.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

saxon said:


> Psyches I retired now she had two litters for me and I kept Psyche 2 and one of the black tort longhaireds from her litters.
> 
> I also kept a black banded boy who is the father to my dove longhaired satins litter.
> 
> ...


love seeing baby syrian pics , ive got just the two syrians now a black tort who is hitting 2 at the end of the month and a gold banded male


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice to finally see some of your torts :flrt: Especially the doves! Ill have to get some updated pictures of my cinnamon tort im keeping as she is gorgeous! If only you were closer  Im on the look out for a dove Male and im not having much luck!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

*psyche for amij*

Here she is.










The yellow band she had going on when she was baby has darkened a lot with age!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

saxon said:


> Here she is.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


:flrt: shes beautiful , has lovely colour distribution


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Her babies were very nice as well so are Psyches 2's.

Psyche 2 has just had a litter yesterday of only 5!!!!!!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

saxon said:


> Her babies were very nice as well so are Psyches 2's.
> 
> Psyche 2 has just had a litter yesterday of only 5!!!!!!!


im defo gonna want one if im ever in the area lol


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm going to Pontypool at the end of March if you can arrange meeting on the motorway?

These will be a nice age for rehoming then.

Not that I know what is in the litter yet though.
I'll have to check whether I mated her to my yellow or the black banded!
Kintraks works wonders.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

saxon said:


> I'm going to Pontypool at the end of March if you can arrange meeting on the motorway?
> 
> These will be a nice age for rehoming then.
> 
> ...


no car  one day tho  youve worked hard and got a nice line


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

The torts from my dom spot litter will be huge as well as that is my 'big' line.

Put to the big yellows I'm getting I'll start getting better size later this year.


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

They are all so gorgeous!!! Im not allowed any fluffy animals at the moment, but every time I see anything cute and fuzzy I want it!! :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

You are sooooo Jammy! lol

They are gorgeous!!

Never have any at all round here.
No matter how hard I have looked.

I have 
dove shorthaired male
Sable longhaired Male
Bi Eyed Satin Chocolate Banded shorthaired male

Cinnamon shorthaired Female
Cream Longhaired Female
Cream Longhaired with one ginger spot on back female
Black Banded Female

But no Torties!!!!  and I loves torties!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Get yourself a nice yellow buck and make your own!!!!
It's as easy as that really.
Don't put yellow to your creams or sables though as you wont' get torts from those.

I will have excess torts int he next few months I should htink but they tend to be a bigger to get pregnant so you need a few just to get litters every now and again.
When I was downsizing all my torts were too old or had already had two liters for me so I didnt' want them to go to breeding homes.

As I say in your shoes with what you have I'd get a good yellow bucka nd put it to my black banded and my cinnamon does to start my own lines in torts.
I'd then use one of the tort offspring with the choc banded buck for choc/rust carriers to then go on to make choc torts. And to the dove buck to make dove torts!!!


It has taken me two years to make my torts I didnt' start with someone elses torts I made mine from scratch.




Pimperella said:


> You are sooooo Jammy! lol
> 
> They are gorgeous!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

saxon said:


> Get yourself a nice yellow buck and make your own!!!!
> It's as easy as that really.
> Don't put yellow to your creams or sables though as you wont' get torts from those.
> 
> ...


 
Aye, I have been on the look out for a yellow boy. Again, the only 1 they had at the time had been reserved, typical! They had a Dove Tortie that was sold and was to be picked up on xmas eve at dinner time. They had till 1pm to collect or went back on sale. I turned up at 11:30am and she had already gone lol I was willing to mill around playing with water features in the hope they wouldn't show because of the snow lol
Got to go back tomorrow to get hose pipe attachments so always end up having a look at what they have in just in case now after seeing that Dove Tort. I did get the Dove Torties brother (the dove one).


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

The torts are looking FAB as ever Saxon !

:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

They are definitely getting better with each litter and generation.

It's taken time, will take more, I'm sure but I am beginning to feel a real sense of achievement over the last few months.


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

awwwwww there beautifull ever coming near buy let me know


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

georgiex said:


> awwwwww there beautifull ever coming near buy let me know


 
Thankyou.

I rarley let any of my torts and dom spots go though.
I'm only now beginning to have any excess that I would let other serious breeders have one or two.

I do love my tort and dominant spot hams though.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

beautiful torts you have there Saxon. I have never seen them in my local area but would love to get one at some stage as i think they are lovely but not interested in breeding, i know how hard it can be as used to breed and show years ago but must say they are wonderful examples you have there.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

What do you pair together to get the torts then????? Probably a silly question lol.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

selina20 said:


> What do you pair together to get the torts then????? Probably a silly question lol.


To start from scratch as it were ? 
Yellow Male + Black female = Black Torts

: victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Another ridiculous question but where do you get those from. The breeders near us have all stopped so now im kind of stumped at where to get hammies from. Would like to start breeding myself.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

By tracking down decent breeders  

Hamster Shows are good place to meet people and track down certain colours / varieties - if you can get to one. 
If not there's a fair few decent breeders scattered all over the country who breed for show, usually just a matter of finding who is nearest to you and organising something.

Show map here:
Show Locations '10

National hamster council site ( info on clubs etc)
Home - National Hamster Council


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

As Myth says I started with yellows bred to 'any other self colour' to get that variety tort.

The initial hams were not of size so I also had to get that upto size as wedll which proved quite dificult to be honest.
I find torts to be generally a little smaller than other varieties anyway.
Tort and whites being smaller than 'full' torts.

.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Do you know any good sites on breeding hamsters and colours etc????


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

*points to Sig *

:whistling2:

Fair few on my links page.
Breeding/coulours/breeders/yadayada

If I can help just shout.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Thank you so much. I am getting there just want to learn before i jump in if that makes sense. 

Also my male syrian i am not sure on his colour. He is golden with a white band and ruby eyes. He isn't short haired or long haired but has some long bits. He is probably the biggest hammie i have ever seen too.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

saxon said:


> Tort and whites being smaller than 'full' torts.
> 
> .


My Marley must be the odd exception :lol2: Shes HUGEEE! Fat git never stops eating and they all get spoilt :blush: Everyone at works thinks im mad buying them fresh fruit, veg, porridge, nuts, bonio's etc. They eat better than I do! Only cause im a fussy eater :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

James_and_Hana said:


> My Marley must be the odd exception :lol2: Shes HUGEEE! Fat git never stops eating and they all get spoilt :blush: Everyone at works thinks im mad buying them fresh fruit, veg, porridge, nuts, bonio's etc. They eat better than I do! Only cause im a fussy eater :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Mine are chunky but not yet huge, by huge I dont' mean fat, they are getting upto 200grms now though but I'd like them a tad bigger.

I've just been to our all night Asda and came back with fresh mince steak, philli cheese, sandwich ham and soya milk along with fresh salad bowls.
The OH thought he was getting sarnies but was gutted when I told him it was all for the rodents!!!!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

I was super shocked last night -
my OH actually saved leftovers on purpose...

....for the "spoilt vermin" !!!!

:lol2:


Edit to add - 
He too on more than one occasion has been very disappointed
- that the nice smell from the microwave
is not actually intended for human consumption....hehe !!!


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Such gorgeous little cuddly critters you all have.:2thumb:

Jules


----------

